# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Avator-Box  Avatorbox/dongle Update ver7.832 | Exclusive HOT Update | Added SPD SC7710,7702,6500

## mohamed73

*Avatorbox/dongle Update ver7.832 | Exclusive HOT Update SPD SC7710,7702,6500*    *World First & Exclusive HOT Update  SPD7710 Added Exclusive Support*   Quote:  *SPD7710* - *Read Info* *SPD7710* - *Read Flash* - *World First* *SPD7710* - *Write Flash* - *World First* *SPD7710* - *Imei Repair* *SPD7710* - *Direct Unlock Patten lock* *[Exclusive Update][Without usb Debug/Without root/ without Data loose]* - *World First*  *SPD7710* - *Direct Unlock Too Patten lock* *[Exclusive Update][Without usb Debug/Without root/ without Data loose]* - *World First* *SPD7710* - *Direct Unlock Password lock* *[Exclusive Update]*[*Without usb Debug/Without root/ without Data loose*] - *World first*     **  *SPD7702 Added Exclusive Support*  Quote:  *SPD7702* - *Read Info* *SPD7702* - *Read Flash* - *World First* *SPD7702* - *Write Flash* - *World First* *SPD7702* - *Imei Repair* *SPD7702* - *Direct Unlock Patten lock* *[Exclusive Update][Without usb Debug/Without root/ without Data loose]* - *World First*  *SPD7702* - *Direct Unlock Too Patten lock [Exclusive Update][Without usb Debug/Without root/ without Data loose]* - *World First* *SPD7702* - *Direct Unlock Password lock* *[Exclusive Update]*[*Without usb Debug/Without root/ without Data loose*] - *World first*      *SPD6500 Added Support*  Quote:  *SPD6500* - *Read Info* *SPD6500* - *Read Flash*  *SPD6500* - *Write Flash* *SPD6500* - *Imei Repair* *SPD6500* - *Unlock*     *Bug Fixed & Improvements
6531 Added new Flash Support
6531 Improved Write Flash
MTK Android nand Write Flash bug Fixed  * * In order to use this update : Required Activated Avatorbox & Avator Dongle   *Download from here* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *I dont have Avatorbox / Dongle  Where can i buy ?*  Free Shipping for limited time only   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
please Note : Free Shipping We choose depends on destination Fedex economy / Singapore post / china post     *Regards
Avatorbox*    Get Ready for Next Update....

----------

